# Recommendation for English Springer Spaniel breeder?



## sabrook5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone out there have contact information for English Springer Spaniel breeder/s? Anywhere in the midwest is okay; prefer NoDak, Minn, or Iowa. Black and white. I can be reached at 612.709.2206.

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.birddogsforever.com/birdhunt ... ind+++++++

you will find a extensive list of breeders on the above link


----------



## sabrook5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks! Very helpful ryanps18![/quote]


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

Tim & Billie Edwards are in PA. but I think they are breeding some unique dogs you should take a look at. www.fasttrackspringers.com

PM me if you want to hear why I'm so high on this line.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

this one was not on the list above but they are here in MN. Probably a bit more expensive than most but I have heard good things about them.

http://www.pineshadows.com/


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

This breeder is in Spirit Lake Ia. I got my springer from them last May. Great hunting stock, last fall at 8 months he hunted like crazy on our trip to South Dakota.

#6 is ours

http://bigspiritspringerspaniels.webs.com/puppies.htm

:beer:


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

A few years ago, I was in the market for an ESS and called all the breeders that has ESS's. I posed the question as to who I should see to get a dog specifically for hunting. Without fail, every breeder told me to seek out Jim Keller at Wildwind Kennel. They said if I wanted a hunting ESS, he bred the best. Might be worth checking him out. My wife ended up surprising me with a GSP so I never got a pup from Jim so I can't give you any personal experience. He is out of Maine but getting a long distance dog from a great breeder isn't as much of a hassle as you would think. And I can speak to that since my GSP came from halfway across the country. Something to think about.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Ditto on Pine Shadows, not cheap, but you get what you pay for, pups or started dogs. 
Lee


----------



## flightbirds (Jun 25, 2004)

Got my Springer 9 years ago from Northern Sky Soringers north of Minneapolis. I have been more than pleased with my dog. He has great instincts, fantastic nose, and is a fine family dog. He is a rather tall springer which I prefer, great looking black and white.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

flightbirds said:


> Got my Springer 9 years ago from Northern Sky Soringers north of Minneapolis. I have been more than pleased with my dog. He has great instincts, fantastic nose, and is a fine family dog. He is a rather tall springer which I prefer, great looking black and white.


I talked to a guy last year that got his springer from Northern Sky Springers and he was real happy with his dog too.

This is my third springer and this one is a little taller too and about 50 lbs. and is tri color. Great temperament,smart and easy basic training. The breeder in Spirit Lake,Ia is a avid pheasant hunter and has shipped his pups all over the USA.


----------

